# Steam hammer from bar stock plans?



## mklotz (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that my midget cement mixer is ready to mix martinis,







I want to continue work on my steam-powered bar set by building a steam hammer to crack nuts and maybe pit olives.

I'm aware of the Stuart kit for a steam hammer but I'd really like to build something from bar stock to go with the 'homemade' appearance of the rest of the items.

Does anyone know of plans for a steam hammer built from bar stock?  If so, I'd certainly appreciate a pointer.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Marv,
I just love these small replicas, it astounds me sometimes how people can scale things down to the last little detail.




Anyway, back to the main issue. I don't have any plans for a steam hammer but I have knocked up a prototype, and you are quite welcome to use any ideas from it, no patents applied for.









Maybe yours could be a little more refined. A proper chain instead of string.

John (Heath Robinson) Bogstandard

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heath_Robinson

Humour keeps us alive.


----------



## mklotz (Sep 6, 2007)

Ah, yes, British engineering - never use one part when ten will do the job.

I used to own a Norton motorcycle so I'm more familiar with that maxim than I ever wanted to be.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 6, 2007)

You are quite correct in that statement, but there is another side, either one very expensive bit or ten bits of junk worth nothing that do the same job in the end.
I remember Norton myself very well, permanent leaks and breakdowns on two wheels.
Sorry about the bit of light relief but I am still trying to find out what gets American machinists chuckling, they all seem to take everything too seriously.
I have seen some plans about a steam hammer somewhere, but remembering where is the problem. I have about thirty years of old model engineer and other old mags in deep storage. If I get a spare week I will have a look thru.

John


----------



## mklotz (Sep 6, 2007)

John,

Take a look at my avatar.  Like Albert, I don't take anything too seriously.

With a century of history, "Model Engineer" should have an article on just about everything.  Especially steam hammers, since it was one of you lot, Nasmyth, who invented the thing.

I subscribed to ME for many years and it was a pleasure to read.  Then it became a model railroading rag and I lost interest and dropped the subscription.


Everything should be made as simple as possible, but not simpler. - A. Einstein

If I had my life to live over again, I'd be a plumber. - A. Einstein


----------



## Cedge (Sep 6, 2007)

> I am still trying to find out what gets American machinists chuckling, they all seem to take everything too seriously.



John...
You managed quite well.... :lol:  Now excuse me while I clean the soda off my 'puter screen.

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 14, 2007)

Marv:
   I just got a reprinted copy of Model engineering by Henry Greenly. ISBN 1-55918-312-8. pages 390 and 391 have a cross sectional drawings and explanation of a model steam hammer. I believe this is the same book that has the drawing of the naval gun you built. Looks just like yours. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, Tin.  Yes, I've got that book and have seen the drawing. 

I've also got a copy of an LBSC article from "Model Engineer" (12/56) that's got more detail and even a few dimensions.

Between the two of them, I should be able to fabricate a very impressive nutcracker.

Although the deck gun in that book looks a lot like mine, I got my plans from an article in "Model Craftsman" magazine of the war era.


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Marv,
Just a pointer in the right direction for your steam hammer.
This one looks just like an Elmers cylinder with a manual operating lever to the valve block, it should be easy to make out of barstock. Maybe double or triple the size of the cylinder, a real finger cruncher.

http://www.brunell.com/product.asp?...ia=&PT_ID=69&P_ID=127&btnProduct=More+Details

John


----------



## shred (Oct 17, 2007)

You could also do a "one-cylinder" stamp-mill type setup.  One of these days I'm going to build one for the heck of it.


----------

